# Jarrett Jack suspended first game of 2011-12 season



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

or whenever the NBA goes in effect again. 



> New Orleans Hornets guard Jarrett Jack has been suspended without pay for one game for pleading nolo contendre to reckless driving, in violation of the law of the state of Georgia, the NBA announced Wednesday.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/06/new_orleans_hornets_guard_jarr_2.html



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> The NBA has suspended Golden State's Charlie Bell and New Orleans' Jarrett Jack one game each for reckless driving violations.
> 31 minutes ago


----------

